# Early retirement



## brian245 (Nov 20, 2007)

The company I work for is going through one of it's frequent downward cycles (not all due to the current crdit crisis) and I may have the option of taking early retirement.
I have less than 2 years until I reach the official retiremnet age and they may pay me out to cover that period.
I am fit and healthy and look and feel much younger than my years would indicate.
What are people feelings on the course of action I should take?


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

If you will be no worse off financially, not just income but pension etc, then if it was me I'd snap their hand off.


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

id snap their hand off then look for a little part time job to keep you busy, thats what my friends dad has just done in the police


----------



## Schnorbitz (Aug 18, 2007)

How are you off financially? Can you afford early retirement? Do you enjoy work really, or have you got a long list of projects you can't currently find the time to do? Do you want to spend time with the family whilst you are fit and well?


----------



## softt (Aug 26, 2007)

no private maxwell money ?private pensions


----------

